# Dme/abn



## PennyG (Nov 6, 2009)

I think i know what the correct answer to this question is, but need some moral support.
We do not have a dme provider number, by our choice.
Can we supply splints/orthotics to medicare patients?  Have the patient sign an abn and pay for the supply.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 6, 2009)

I do not think so.  Since it is your choice to not have the mechanism to bill these.  You should give scripts to the patients so they can pick the supply up at a DME provider that will bill to Medicare.


----------



## LLovett (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Debra on this. 

To me this goes against the purpose of an ABN to start with. Those are for services/supplies that are normally covered but won't be due to whatever reason that affects that particular patient regarding that particular service/supply. These supplies will never be covered due to the status of the office, not really an option on the ABN form.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

